# spanish and redfish



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

At the bay and had trouble catching bait but they showed up but the spanish where thick and blew up on ly's and we got cut off about 5 times but when we where about to leave i hooked up to a big red on my 714 and took about 20 minutes until we could get him in. He was actually 26 inches and at least 7 pounds, i believe he was a winner.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice job little buddy! Im sure that red will be tasty!


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

where at?


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

> *IanR (9/12/2009)*where at?






I caught these at a public dock over in gulf breeze near that old place where they sell cars, a lot of fish over their.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice red !


----------



## Drew H (Jul 16, 2009)

that shure sounds like a nice red


----------

